# Cardas Golden Presence IC



## digihead

Apparently Cardas has a new cable out called the Golden Presence. 

 Described as:
 Golden Presence Interconnect is a somewhat simplified version of Golden Reference and fits between our Golden and Neutral Reference cables in the product line. It has less shielding, but uses the same conductors and dielectrics. It is non directional like the other Reference cables. In terms of sonics, it maintains the neutrality of Neutral Reference, but has the added resolution of Golden Reference, without being as critical of a less than perfect listening room or recording.

 Has anyone heard this cable? Any thoughts to share? Sounds like it might be a killer cable.


----------



## Todd R

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *digihead* 
_Apparently Cardas has a new cable out called the Golden Presence. 

 Described as:
 Golden Presence Interconnect is a somewhat simplified version of Golden Reference and fits between our Golden and Neutral Reference cables in the product line. It has less shielding, but uses the same conductors and dielectrics. It is non directional like the other Reference cables. In terms of sonics, it maintains the neutrality of Neutral Reference, but has the added resolution of Golden Reference, without being as critical of a less than perfect listening room or recording.

 Has anyone heard this cable? Any thoughts to share? Sounds like it might be a killer cable._

 

I have a pair of the interconnects and a pair of the speaker cables here, on loan from Cardas. I've had them for about a week at this point. 
 I haven't spent much time with the speaker cables yet, but I have been using the interconnects with my headphone gear. 

 I also have the Neutral Reference & Golden Reference in the house, so I have been comparing all 3 (It's a lot of work, but it's fun work 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)

 The first thing about the Golden Presence (GP) that strikes me is the midrange. Very smooth, sweet and....golden? 
 It's very appealing and has that quality that makes you keep playing music much longer than you planned to. 
 Easy to listen to and quite enjoyable, I like them. 
 The soundstage is somewhat wider with the GP than the Neutral Reference (NR), and the GP also has more body, or fullness than the NR. However, the NR pulls ahead if you are looking for a very clean, clear, detailed sound. 

 Now if you combine the best traits of the NR & GP, you get the Golden Reference. As far as I'm concerned it does everything well, but it will cost ya $$$$$. 

 Anyone coming to the Wadia meet will be able to check them out. 
 I'll have the Neutral Reference, Golden Presence, and Golden Reference all available to try. 
 TR


----------



## Todd R

More impressions...

 Today I hooked up both the GP (Golden Presence) & GR (Golden Reference) up to my CD player which happens to have 2 sets of outputs. 

 I connected the GR and the GP each to an input of my pre-amp to allow fast switching between the cables. Today I used my speakers (Merlin VSM-MM) rather than headphones, and had my Son switch inputs while I listened. 

 Guess what?
 The GP was a lot closer to the GR than I previously thought.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The GP sounded a little smaller in depth and width of soundstage than the GR, and only slightly less detailed. The highs & air of the GP are a bit rolled off compared to the GR, but it's small. The bass isn't as full either, but it sure isn't lacking. 
 Wow....
 I think this might be a real good seller for Cardas. 
 TR


----------



## Welly Wu

Todd R:

 Hey there! Nice impressions that you have written. Quick question: do you think that the Cardas Golden Reference A/C and Interconnects that I own will synergize with the Wadia equipment? Thanks. I am just curious.


----------



## Todd R

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Welly Wu* 
_Todd R:

 Hey there! Nice impressions that you have written. Quick question: do you think that the Cardas Golden Reference A/C and Interconnects that I own will synergize with the Wadia equipment? Thanks. I am just curious._

 

I don't see why not. 
 I'll let you know for sure after the Wadia meet on the 13th. 
 TR


----------



## Welly Wu

Todd R:

 Give a listen to my Wadia 302 with the Cardas Golden Reference and Golden Presence. Then, post back here. I'll be watching.

 Personally, I think I am onto my mojo synergy with my restructuring plans.


----------



## Todd R

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Welly Wu* 
_Todd R:

 Give a listen to my Wadia 302 with the Cardas Golden Reference and Golden Presence. Then, post back here. I'll be watching.

 Personally, I think I am onto my mojo synergy with my restructuring plans._

 

Will do sir. 
 Once you get your new player I can always arrange for a demo pair to be sent to you if you're serious about checking them out. 
 TR


----------



## Welly Wu

Todd R:

 Thanks. You have the closest equipment to that of my own at that Wadia meeting. I don't need the Golden Presence cable. Thanks though.


----------



## digihead

Any updates from the Wadia meet?


----------



## boodi

I'm kind of interested too in the 861/302 comparo


----------



## Welly Wu

Todd R wrote that he didn't have much time with the Wadia 302. I decided to get the Audio Research CD3 Mark II. Go see my high end Red Book CD player opinions thread. I am still interested in reading Todd R's opinions about the Wadia 302 nevertheless.


----------



## boodi

what i know is he was trying to get a 302 as demo unit from Wadia..


----------



## Todd R

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *boodi* 
_what i know is he was trying to get a 302 as demo unit from Wadia.._

 

Hi. 
 Actually I ordered a 581 for my demo system 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 But it won't be here until late June / Early July 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 If I decide to take Wadia on as another line for TR Audio I will be required to have a 302 on hand along with the 581 for the required demo units. 
 (look for my Cary 303/200 to be for sale shortly) 

 I did write a little bit about the 861 vs 302 in the meeting thread. 
 TR


----------



## jpelg

Does the Golden Presence replace the Golden Cross line? How do they compare?


----------



## Todd R

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jpelg* 
_Does the Golden Presence replace the Golden Cross line? How do they compare?_

 

No it doesn't replace the Golden Cross line. (Not at the present time anyway). 
 I have not had a chance to compare them to the Golden Cross yet. 
 TR


----------



## boodi

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Todd R* 
_Hi. 

 I did write a little bit about the 861 vs 302 in the meeting thread. 
 TR_

 

I've read .. thank you as on www this info seems to be lacking still while it's quite interesting as the two machines are near in price if one can search and deal with used units , and porbably not that near in sound .

 I'm all-wadia and own the 301 at the moment but yet in desire for the 302 . 
 The 301 is yet a very nice machine , difficult to find flaws , and music relevance / musical solid presence ( with solid-sure bass ) is on top of my source experience with it .

 Did you have chances to compare the 301 to the 302 ?
 sorry for being again off topic


----------



## Todd R

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *boodi* 
_I've read .. thank you as on www this info seems to be lacking still while it's quite interesting as the two machines are near in price if one can search and deal with used units , and porbably not that near in sound .

 I'm all-wadia and own the 301 at the moment but yet in desire for the 302 . 
 The 301 is yet a very nice machine , difficult to find flaws , and music relevance / musical solid presence ( with solid-sure bass ) is on top of my source experience with it .

 Did you have chances to compare the 301 to the 302 ?
 sorry for being again off topic_

 

Sorry, I didn't see a 301 there. 

 Speaking of off topic, who's the girl in your avatar? 
 TR


----------

